# Un peruano en el Paraguay : Edificio Karimi



## Dodiperu (Nov 20, 2005)

Les presento al Edificio Karimi (con previo permiso de EMG,un argentino que vive en Resistencia,a 3 horas en auto de Asunciòn del Paraguay). 
3 fotos del Karimi,que tiene 27 pisos contando el pent house...
Primera Foto : 








El Karimi fue inaugurado en el 2001,pero no ha tenido mucha suerte como edificio de apartamentos de viviendas porque durante su construcciòn,en 3 oportunidades,obreros cayeron de los andamios (falleciendo lògicamente) y al igual que pasò con el edificio blanco de la avenida Arequipa,en la cuadra 30 en San Isidro (aquel de unos 18 pisos,frente a la zona de palmeras altas en la Arequipa) y que en 1966,varios obreros cayeron desde el piso màs alto (por eso nunca tuvo una alta ocupaciòn,nadie querìa vivir en sus departamentos..decìan que escuchaban gritos en los pisos altos a la medianoche)... lo mismo ha pasado con el Karimi. 
Segunda Foto :







Acà se aprecia el Karimi desde NUESTRA AVENIDA PERÙ !!!!.. si,esa casa en primer plano està en la esquina de las avenidas Perù con Mariscal Lòpez.
El Karimi està en la primera cuadra de la Avenida Artigas (que tiene en total 50 cuadras y termina en el Jardìn Botànico,desde donde el Karimi a la distancia se vè impresionante...làstima que no haya una foto tomada desde allì) y està en esquina con la avenida España... no està ya en el centro sino en sus limites...a 3 cuadras està el Wilson,el edificio màs alto del Paraguay. 
Tercera & última Foto :








Acá se aprecia al Karimi hacia la derecha de la foto,tomada desde la avenida España,a unos 3OO metros del Karimi... pueden ver el tìpico Mercedes Benz que hay miles de miles por todas las calles... y los buses (casi todos son como èste bus de la temible linea 23... "aero 23" por lo veloz que conducen sus choferes..hay buses màs modernos que èste y un poco màs grandes,pero son pocos...tambièn hay de los viejos,tipo "microbùs",pero tambièn van quedando pocos..no hay combis ni ticos... )... el taxi amarillo hacia la derecha de la foto..es un Mercedes Benz !!!!.. claro,modelos antiguos de "Mercedachos"... Al fondo de la foto,hacia el medio,se vè el emblemàtico Edificio Aurora (si..el del cartel..aunque ya lo quitaron...de Lucky Strike),fue el màs alto en todos los años 80s. 

Ya saben,cualquier consulta del Paraguay y sobretodo de Asunciòn (LA BELLA ASU),acà me tienen...soy materia dispuesta... 
Saludos con ... 38 grados centígrados a las 5 de la tarde de este mièrcoles 14 de diciembre !!!!!
Dodi
http://dodiperu.miblog.com


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

uyyy esta bien bonito, bien alto me gusta ta chevere


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

En las dos primeras fotos el edificio se luce, en la última ya no.


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

está lindo el edificio y la altura 27 pisos considerable.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

se ve bien de cerca, de lejos no se percibe........alguna idea de su altura?

que edificio tan salado por esa historia de obreros muertos


----------



## ebesnes (Oct 10, 2005)

Se ve bien, la zona parece tranquila.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Dodi gracias por las fotos, es bueno conocer mas sobre Paraguay, uno de los paises que menos conozco en America del Sur.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Una vista tomada por la forista Cuotita*


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*El Karimi de dia & de noche*


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

que feo edificio ... de lejos se ve mejor...

aunque es posible que cuando lo construyeron lucia mucho ya que se ve que es como ochentero


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Si lo apreciaras en vivo y en directo...*

no lo verías feo... realmente está en un lugar bastante bonito,lleno de verdor,los departamentos son enormes,bien distribuidos y con unas vistas preciosas,pero... aunque parezca increíble,muy poca gente vive allí porque 3 obreros murieron cuando estaba terminándose de construir y los paraguayos no son muy amantes de vivir en edificios... en realidad,en todos los edificios en Asunción,el 80% de los habitantes de los mismos son extranjeros...


koko cusco said:


> que feo edificio ... de lejos se ve mejor...
> 
> aunque es posible que cuando lo construyeron lucia mucho ya que se ve que es como ochentero


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

Me quito el sombrero... no se cuál es la fachada principal, porque por lo menos en Asu los arquitectos se preocupan en mostrar tooooodas las caras de un edificio... aplauso por eso :applause:


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Una fotito aérea*


----------



## Noarth (Apr 20, 2009)

se ve bonito =)

con altura

asi faltan en lima u.U y en perú en general

xd


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

^^ Si es por la altura, aqui tenemos dos residenciales que igualan al Karimi, el que está ubicado en Aurelio Miroquesada 158 (26 pisos) y el Golf Millenium (torre principal de 28 pisos)... Yo lo decía por el diseño en cuatro caras, eso si tenemos que envidiarle 

PD: El Karimi tiene 25 pisos, al menos eso es lo que cuento en la foto.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Diseño de 4 caras...*

en algunos países se les conocen como edificios de libre perímetro.. en Asunción no abundan pero si hay varios que son así...


dannyhighrise said:


> ^^ Si es por la altura, aqui tenemos dos residenciales que igualan al Karimi, el que está ubicado en Aurelio Miroquesada 158 (26 pisos) y el Golf Millenium (torre principal de 28 pisos)... Yo lo decía por el diseño en cuatro caras, eso si tenemos que envidiarle
> 
> PD: El Karimi tiene 25 pisos, al menos eso es lo que cuento en la foto.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*que edificio tan imponente, muy bonito Asunción. *


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Imponente si es, bonito tal vez xD


----------

